# Rosie's Farm cat food from Zooplus.



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has tried it yet, and cat's opinions. It comes in little trays similar to Lily's Kitchen and is grain free.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've ordered some and will be giving it to them today to try, so will let you know!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Arthur ate when I'd sprinkled some of the freeze dried fish on top. Although unlike Lily's Kitchen he did eat it plain without any topping. I've just given him the fishy one though.

I got the trial pack with a tray of each flavour, with hindsight that's probably never the way forward!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lea247 said:


> Arthur ate when I'd sprinkled some of the freeze dried fish on top. Although unlike Lily's Kitchen he did eat it plain without any topping. I've just given him the fishy one though.
> 
> I got the trial pack with a tray of each flavour, with hindsight that's probably never the way forward!


Yes I've done that too in with my ZP order today. I agree though as the trial packs are not enough to go on, you need more of the same variety for a proper reaction. I'm just hoping she shows an interest in at least one.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

My Fussy Devil has eaten the lamb and duck varieties - I ordered the 16 x 100gm variety pack
Obliging Jessie ate the other 2 varieties (chicken, fish).
I'm expecting my ZP order to arrive tomorrow, with more RF


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Do you ever buy a variety box though and find they eat it all? I can guarantee that out of a box with 4 varieties she will turn her nose up at at least one type. She doesn't like Felix chicken and because it's included in most of the boxes that's quite a of of pouches I can't use.
Doesn't like Duck, Rabbit, Salmon, Cod, Plaice, Mackerel, Sardine. Baulks at the very idea of Doubly Delicious. Is iffy about Beef, and Lamb too. And these are just the ones off the top of my head. It's little wonder I prefer to buy single varieties and shun the multi packs.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm relaxed about buying variety packs because I have Jessie! She'll eat most foods and even with those she's reluctant, I can get her to eat it by grating something enticing over it


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cully said:


> Do you ever buy a variety box though and find they eat it all? I can guarantee that out of a box with 4 varieties she will turn her nose up at at least one type. She doesn't like Felix chicken and because it's included in most of the boxes that's quite a of of pouches I can't use.
> Doesn't like Duck, Rabbit, Salmon, Cod, Plaice, Mackerel, Sardine. Baulks at the very idea of Doubly Delicious. Is iffy about Beef, and Lamb too. And these are just the ones off the top of my head. It's little wonder I prefer to buy single varieties and shun the multi packs.


@Cully I know what you mean!! Beef ones often left here. Doubly delicious must have had a recipe change as that was a firm favourite, now only if it has a few bits of kibble dusted on it. If only we could buy a whole box of one flavour ...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Would like to see a photo of the Rosies Farm to see the texture. I've just placed a Zooplus order so if it looks like something mine would eat, I might try some next time.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Treaclesmum said:


> Would like to see a photo of the Rosies Farm to see the texture. I've just placed a Zooplus order so if it looks like something mine would eat, I might try some next time.


If mine arrives soon I'll post a pic.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> Would like to see a photo of the Rosies Farm to see the texture. I've just placed a Zooplus order so if it looks like something mine would eat, I might try some next time.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, that looks good!
It's not too dense so they might take to it. Will try it next time and let you know


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Just ordered a trial pack  claws crossed Candy enjoys it as it’s not a bad price and looks decent quality!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I had some from @Charity, Lottie loves it, Libby likes to lick the fat/ jelly off the top! Smells nice!


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Indie has only had the trout and chicken I think it is, it’s the only kitten one but it’s his favourite, will sit and eat it all in the one sitting  I have a cupboard full of it lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's one of Toppy's favourites


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks and smells lovely but unfortunately makes the ginger one vomit  he does have a sensitive tum though.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I brought a trial box ages ago in hope that my two would like it, especially Alfie but both turned their noses up at it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Isn't it funny how different they all are when it comes to food


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah it’s weird! Lol indie will eat most things but there has been certain things I thought he’d love and he eats it like I suppose I have to eat this lol


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Bit hit and miss with the Pumpkins. They liked some of them, especially mixed with their normal food, and said no ta on other occasions. If they like it I think it would be a good, if pricey, addition to the rotation (the Pumpkins would demolish about 5 trays per day each).


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

I got a new cat two weeks ago. Had no idea what she was being given to eat as bf of course didn't ask the person who gave us the cat (one of his co-workers) .
I hoped she wouldn't be fussy. I got some Applaws pate complete on Amazon as I wanted her to start off well and grain free. She polished it all off.
I then got some Feringa tins and their trial pack of foil trays and Rosie's Farm trial pack on Zooplus. She scoffed up all of them.
They're all pate and look similar. The Applaws has a softer consistency than the other two but I think if your cat likes pate then it should be fine to feed Rosie's Farm. My cat seems to eat anything so far. I change flavour everyday so she doesn't get fussy I hope.


----------

